# Magic trackpad devenu fou !



## Triello (26 Mai 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai acheté un Magic trackpad fin mars et pendant deux mois que du bonheur !
Puis les piles ont lâché, je les ai donc remplacées et là catastrophe

Le Magic trackpad est devenu fou. Par intermittence, le curseur sur l'écran se déplace de façon saccadée ou bien complètement erratique en faisant des « bonds » de plusieurs centimètres, passant d'un bord à l'autre de l'écran par exemple.

Je change à nouveau les piles, je supprime le trackpad des périphériques, je redémarre, je resynchronise le trackpad, je corrige les permissions du disque dur bref je fais tout ce que je peux mais rien n'y fait, le curseur est toujours fou.

Je retourne donc chez mon revendeur qui m'échange sans discuter le trackpad en me précisant que c'était le premier qu'il voyait en panne.

Et là, horreur, le deuxième trackpad a strictement les mêmes symptômes.

Je viens donc ici sur ce forum pour savoir si quelqu'un a déjà eu des problèmes de ce genre et s'il existe une solution ?

Je précise que je réutilise maintenant ma souris sans fil Apple et qu'elle fonctionne bien alors qu'elle est elle aussi, comme le trackpad, en bluetooth.

D'avance merci pour vos idées ou solutions !

PS : Entretemps j'avais appelé la ligne d'Apple mais comme mon iMac à bientôt deux ans, le SAV m'a dit que pour prendre en compte mon problème il fallait que je paye 45 euros. J'ai refusé.


----------



## herszk (27 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,
Utilises-tu MagicPrefs ou BetterTouchTool ?


----------



## Triello (27 Mai 2011)

Euh non, je ne sais pas ce que c'est !


----------



## iMydna (27 Mai 2011)

euh .. Peut-être un problème de drivers ? Sa se peut ?

Car celà doit venir de ton mac et non du trackpad.


----------



## Triello (27 Mai 2011)

iMydna a dit:


> Car celà doit venir de ton mac et non du trackpad.



Sans doute, et ça m'inquiète


----------



## supergrec (27 Mai 2011)

Si tu es en wifi essaye de changer le canal de ta box.

Il y a de nombreuse interférence entre le bluetooth et airport wifi.


----------



## herszk (27 Mai 2011)

Installe bettertouchtool, ça va peut-être régler ton problème (sans garantie).
BTT est un outil qui ajoute des fonctions à la magigtrackpad.


----------



## Triello (27 Mai 2011)

Désormais j'ai une dette auprès de Supergrec&#8230;

J'ai changé le canal wifi de ma Bbox et on dirait bien que ça remarche pour le trackpad !

Je vous tiens informés pour vous dire si ça marche dans la durée.


----------



## supergrec (27 Mai 2011)

Triello a dit:


> Désormais j'ai une dette auprès de Supergrec



Pour combler ta dette, un imac 27" m'irai bien.

Plus sérieusement, c'est avec plaisir que je tes aidé.


----------



## Triello (28 Mai 2011)

Tu as bon goût Supergrec Et tu connais ton sujet.

Après une rechute hier après-midi et un nouveau changement de canal, on dirait bien que c'est reparti !

Merci beaucoup Supergrec.


----------



## Triello (28 Mai 2011)

Bon, c'est reparti en vrille Je suis dégouté 

J'ai l'impression qu'il n'aime pas les sorties de veille. Je tente le coup en modifiant les préférences de mise en veille, je verrai bien


----------



## supergrec (28 Mai 2011)

essaye pendant un petit moment de désactivé le wifi et voit si ça revient ou pas.

Si ca ne revient pas tu sera clairement que c'est le wifi.


----------



## Triello (4 Juin 2011)

Hélas, ça ne marche toujours pas

J'ai essayé en coupant le Wifi, en coupant la box et ça ne change rien
Par contre j'ai appris que mon voisin avait installé une alarme sans fil récemment, ça vient donc peut-être de là. Problème : on ne peut pas couper l'alarme, elle est conçue sans mode extinction !

Et si c'est l'alarme qui perturbe pourquoi la souris (y'en a même deux dans la même pièce sur deux Mac différents) fonctionnerait et pas le trackpad alors qu'ils sont tous les deux en bluetooth ?

Faudrait que je fasse un test en déplaçant le Mac pour en avoir le cur net. À suivre donc


----------



## Triello (17 Juin 2011)

Bon, j'ai eu un coup de bol et on dirait bien que le trackpad refonctionne.

En fait, j'ai voulu l'éteindre après un énième essai (sans résultat correct) et j'ai fait un appui bref sur le bouton marche/arrêt et par hasard j'ai effleuré le trackpad qui fonctionnait encore. Depuis, il fonctionne bien

C'est comme si l'appui bref l'avait fait changer de canal Bluetooth on dirait J'ai vérifié sur le Net mais n'ai rien trouvé sur cette hypothétique fonction D'ailleurs je ne sais pas s'il existe plusieurs canaux Bluetooth (comme en Wifi). Tout ça n'est donc vraiment qu'une supposition.

Toujours est-il que je retrouve avec plaisir mon trackpad.

Je vais attendre plusieurs jours et je posterai pour dire si ça a tenu.


----------



## Rania (11 Août 2011)

Bonjour, 
je remonte ce sujet pour ne pas en créer un nouveau. Je viens à l'instant d'expérimenter un souci similaire avec le trackpad de mon macbook pro acheté il y a deux mois. Le pad est devenu fou subitement, et pour la première fois. J'ai éteint et rallumé, le souci restait le même. J'ai pris une souris USB et tout est rentré dans l'ordre, je l'ai retirée là et le trackpad fonctionne à nouveau normalement. Pour le moment...

Quelqu'un a-t-il une explication rationnelle ET qui peut être comprise par une cruche en informatique comme moi?... merci de m'aider


----------



## Triello (13 Septembre 2011)

Oups, j'avais un peu oublié ce fil Comme mon trackpad d'ailleurs qui repart toujours en vrille après quelques minutes

Désolé Rania, non pas de réponse à donner Mais je vais essayer avec une souris filaire

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h51 ----------

Bin non, brancher une souris USB ne change rien, le trackpad fonctionne bien pendant 20 minutes environ puis il se détraque


----------



## Triello (31 Décembre 2011)

Suite à la panne d'un détecteur d'ouverture du système d'alarme, un réparateur est venu changer ledit détecteur.

J'ai eu l'idée de tester à nouveau mon trackpad et, miracle, il refonctionne parfaitement ! 
Et ce depuis deux jours maintenant.

Conclusion : je pense que le détecteur défectueux (qui avait ruiné sa pile en six mois alors qu'a priori elles sont annoncées pour durer deux ans minimum) saturait un réseau sans fil (je ne saurais pas dire lequel mais en tout cas un réseau proche de celui du Bluetooth du Mac) en envoyant un max de messages injustifiés.

Sans doute que le pauvre trackpad envoyait bien les bons signaux mais que l'iMac ne les captait qu'au beau milieu d'une cacophonie de messages (ceux du trackpad + ceux du détecteur) et qu'au final l'iMac ne savait pas les interpréter correctement.

Bref, suis bien content de cette issue heureuse et je retrouve avec plaisir mon trackpad.
Ah cette douceur sous les doigts, quel bonheur ! Quand je reprends une souris j'ai l'impression d'avoir du plomb dans la main&#8230;

Je profite de ce message pour vous souhaiter à tous une bonne et heureuse année 2012 !
Même si on ne sait pas trop comment elle va peut-être finir subitement le 21/12&#8230;


----------



## jean-philippe317 (19 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Tout d'abord bonne année 2012 à toutes et à tous.

J'avais exactement le meme probleme avec mon trackpad qui fonctionnait et qui de tps en tps devenait fou, et j'ai reussi à le solutionner en retirant tout les DD de mon mac et tous les chargeurs à proximité de mon Imac et la surprise c'etait le chargeur de mon iphone 4 s qui avait une tonche et qui mettait la pagaille.

Voila esperant vous avoir aidé

Jean Philippe


----------



## WebOliver (27 Juin 2012)

J'ai un Magic Trackapd acheté il y a moins d'un an, et depuis hier il se met à déconner. Il clique régulièrement à l'endroit où se situe le pointeur du Mac. J'ai essayé de désactiver le wi-fi, de changer les piles, de créer une autre session. Rien n'y fait.

:/


----------



## Rubrum (18 Novembre 2015)

WebOliver a dit:


> J'ai un Magic Trackapd acheté il y a moins d'un an, et depuis hier il se met à déconner. Il clique régulièrement à l'endroit où se situe le pointeur du Mac. J'ai essayé de désactiver le wi-fi, de changer les piles, de créer une autre session. Rien n'y fait.



Il est probablement trop tard pour apporter une réponse, mais ayant rencontré le même soucis et n’ayant trouvé la solution qu’in extremis avant de racheté (à tord) un nouveau trackpad, il me semble utile d’en faire part ici.


D’abord description du problème.

Magic Trackpad (un peu plus de 2 ans d’âge), utilisé a priori toujours dans des conditions optimales (bureau aéré, pas d’accident liquide, …). Puis, en quelques jours, il a commencé à présenter un comportement totalement erratique: déplacement du pointeur correcte mais clique de son propre chef (simple clic, voire clic secondaire si un doigt poser sur la surface). Particulièrement ennuyant quand on parcours l’écran et que le pointeur « embraque » et déplace tout ce qu’il rencontre sur son passage (favoris supprimés, documents déplacés, et j’en passe).

Alors, comme Olivier, j’ai essayé différentes approches: changement des piles, désactivation du wifi, réinitialisation du trackpad (y compris avec Bluetooth Explorer dans les Hardware IO Tools pour Xcode)… Rien n’y à fait!

J’ai aussi tenté de le jumeler au Mac d’un collègue. Même comportement avec les mêmes résultats!
(J’espère que depuis, il m’a pardonné la disparition d’un de ses dossiers dans Mail…)


Bref. Dépité, je regarde pour en racheter un neuf. La concurrence ne me convainc pas, mais je n’ai pas non plus envie de remettre €80 pour un simple trackpad qui me lâchera probablement aussi après 2 ans…

Et finalement, après avoir épluché pléthore de fora et sites sans trouver de réelle solution, je tombe sur cette video YouTube:




Le gars explique (_grosso modo_) qu’en chauffant son trackpad pendant quelques heures (±40°C, 8h si je me souviens bien), il a résolu son problème! N’ayant rien à perdre (puisqu’il est de toute façon inutilisable), je décide de tester à mon tour. Hop! *Trackpad enfourné, ± 60°C, 3 à 4 h*. Je laisse refroidir la nuit.

Et … Ô miracle! Ca a marché!


Ca fait 2 jours maintenant que je n’ai plus eu de problème de pointage.


----------

